
SpaCy v2.2 - syllogism
https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-v2-2
======
wyldfire
Keep up the great work, Matthew and Ines (et al)!

This doesn't mention the transformer models [1] that were recently announced,
so even though it's not 2.2 related, I'll just point it out because it's
recent spaCy news :)

I had thought I'd seen somewhere (spaCy IRL?) that this kinda stuff was not
supposed to show up until v3.

[1] [https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-pytorch-
transformers](https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-pytorch-transformers)

~~~
syllogism
We're definitely planning to do more there -- we took a bit longer than
anticipated getting v2.2 out, due to various packaging and automation hiccups.

Huggingface are doing a great job keeping transformers moving quickly, so we
already have some catching up to do. We need to update the wrapper so it works
with the new version. I also want to check out Tensorflow 2, and build a Thinc
wrapper for it.

------
ashish01
Thanks for your hard work. Really top quality software. I hope and wish they
are making enough money to keep working on it.

~~~
syllogism
Definitely a fair concern, and thanks for the kind words :).

We haven't had to fund-raise, so our company performance has actually been a
bit under-the-radar. But I can assure you everything's been going well, and
most people would be surprised at the numbers. We've been profitable since day
one, but this year we've been making enough to hire three more full-time
developers: [https://explosion.ai/about](https://explosion.ai/about) .

Our revenue all comes from our annotation tool Prodigy:
[https://prodi.gy](https://prodi.gy) . Prodigy's very popular, we have a few
thousand users in total. There aren't many alternative tools that are
scriptable like Prodigy is, and annotation is something that has to be done on
almost every project. Even if you don't need to annotate training data (e.g.
if you're training on click data or something), you'll usually want to do
small annotation tasks to do error analysis and understand your performance.

------
sontek
Nice! I'm excited! I've been working on a heavy NLP project with spanish and
been having some issues and so this will be nice to test out and see if it
helps!

I love spaCy and how its improving all the time

------
wgerard
Awesome news! Really excited to try out the new CLI features for training.

------
benj111
Is it just me, or does the Upper case C lead to a hard C pronunciation, which
leads to an unfortunate insult, in UK English at least.

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spacky](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spacky)

Although I understood it to be derived from:

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spacker](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spacker)

~~~
syllogism
The intended pronounciation is /speɪˈsiː/, i.e. spay-SEE. The capitalisation
refers to the fact that it's a C extension, implemented in Cython.

